# Portobellos For a Vegetarian w/ Q-view



## adiochiro3 (Dec 6, 2011)

For the second year in a row, I smoked some turkeys for my students for a little late Thanksgiving/holiday cheer (so many of them are so far from home and miss out).  One of my students is a vegetarian (old Indian word meaning "bad hunter"), so I smoked her a couple of portobellos.

It's so hard not to stuff these beauties with MEAT!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   That is what they're meant for, IMHO. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 I started with a base of softened cream cheese, rice, and Italian bread crumbs.   Before stuffing, I poked the caps several times with a knife tip to allow moisture to drain (otherwise, these puppies get really soggy).







Added some chopped pineapple to one and parsley to both...







Topped with 3 cheeses: moz, cheddar, and parmesean...







Into the smoker for about 1.5 hours at 235*ish, and they looked like this: 







They sure were tasty!  She couldn't eat both, so some others (including me) got a sample taste.  They didn't last long.  I probably won't use a rice base again, though.  These were not as rich and flavorful as my other versions of this dish.  Usually I will add spinach, tomatoes, chiles, etc. if I'm keeping it vegetarian.  My reason for keeping this version so simple was that I did not know my student's tastes.

Thanks for looking!


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 6, 2011)

Those look awesome, we do them all the time on the grill. I don't know why I never thought to smoke them! DUH!


----------



## adiochiro3 (Dec 6, 2011)

SmokinAl said:


> Those look awesome, we do them all the time on the grill. I don't know why I never thought to smoke them! DUH!


That's pretty funny coming from you, Al!  Sometimes it's the obvious things, huh?


----------



## daveomak (Dec 6, 2011)

James, morning.... Those look sooo good... Lucky students to have you to look after them..... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





... Dave


----------



## mdboatbum (Dec 6, 2011)

Those look great. And I admire your restraint for not kicking the girl out of your class upon learning she's  "one of those".


----------



## nwdave (Dec 6, 2011)

Usually we can find the big portobello's but this year, they wanted more money for the large portobello's then for T-Bone.  Sorry, but that's just too ridiculous.  Something I like to smoke up for the misdirected individuals in my groups are large tomatoe slices, with some cheese dribbled on top with bits of sweet peppers.


----------



## frosty (Dec 6, 2011)

Mouth watering recipe!  I love portobellos, but the home boss doesn't.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   However, I might have to sneak in a couple from time to time.  THANKS!


----------



## owlcreeksmoker4 (Dec 7, 2011)

Looks great! really need to try those myself sometime


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 7, 2011)

We love the portabella's but I can't do the vegetarian rout. I like to do ours with sausage or crab meat.


----------



## scarbelly (Dec 7, 2011)

Great job James. Man those sure look tasty.


----------



## slownlow (Dec 8, 2011)

adiochiro3 said:


> One of my students is a vegetarian (old Indian word meaning "bad hunter"),


hahahahahh

These sure look good!!!   Nice job.


----------

